# Few Predator Closed Reeds



## Bigdrowdy1 (Sep 28, 2015)

Managed to do a little turning this weekend. Love calling predators in to a call.
Listing the calls Left to Right. Tallest call is 3 1/2inches tall
Flamed Osage,Osage, stabilized Wormy Red Oak spalted, stabilized Big Leaf Maple Burl, Ambrosia Maple, Stabilized Big Leaf Maple, Stabilized Wormy Red Oak spalted, Stabilzed Flame Box Elder Burl, Balck Walnut and Two tone swirly Ash.
Pictures show front and back









Sorry for the crappy photos! C/C always welcome

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ironman123 (Sep 29, 2015)

Nice calls Rodney. Looks like you were busy.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## bearmanric (Sep 29, 2015)

Nice batch. That time of year again. Rick

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 29, 2015)

NICE calls.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Sep 29, 2015)

Great collection and terrific variety! Sure is nice to have a productive weekend! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Sep 30, 2015)

A little turning huh, looks like a weeks worth to me . Great loking bunch of calls Rodney !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## myingling (Oct 5, 2015)

Some good lookin wood ,,nice work


----------

